# Chess Personality Type Quiz. (Everyone is free to join)



## Ninja_dude (May 31, 2014)

http://www.chesspersonality.com/

Just found it while jumping back into chess. Please take this quiz and report whatever you got.
As for myself:

*Champion*

Champions are great fighters who play for the attack but don't like to take undue risks. They are emotional players who use those emotions to increase the intensity of the game for themselves and for their opponents. Deep, profound calculations that get at the heart of the position are their forte. Champions are universal players, and they won't go wild looking for a win if its just not there. They are quite willing to play a quiet endgame if that is what the position demands.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Hello, fellow PerC ninja  *

Assassin*

Assassins are all about controlled aggression. They tend to play sharp openings (especially 1.e4 as white) and look to attack the opponent's King. But their attacks are not wild or careless - everything is still governed by the objective demands of the position and exact calculation. Assassins tend to play "against the pieces" rather than "against the opponent". They won't alter their own play to try to take advantage of the opponent's psychology.


----------



## Dabbling (Nov 2, 2013)

Assassins are all about controlled aggression. They tend to play sharp openings (especially 1.e4 as white) and look to attack the opponent's King. But their attacks are not wild or careless - everything is still governed by the objective demands of the position and exact calculation. Assassins tend to play "against the pieces" rather than "against the opponent". They won't alter their own play to try to take advantage of the opponent's psychology.
*Robert J Fischer is an Assassin*

Attacking. Positional​


Aggressive Solid​


Intuitive. Calculating​


Emotional. Calm​

Huh. In chess I usually bluff, but I don't know whether the quiz picked that up or not.


----------



## Auxuris (Feb 28, 2014)

*Barbarians*

Barbarians do not mess around. They hunt the opponent's king from the beginning to the end of the game. They are attacking players who are willing to accept lots of risk, calculating complications and dangers that make their opponents squirm. Barbarians put their heart into the game - a typical Barbarian might get upset if something goes wrong in a tournament and have a disaster, or, on the other hand, ride an unstoppable wave of success when things go right. Barbarians aren't usually the type to offer draws, and their main goal is to create unusual and complicated situations on the board in which they can out-calculate their opponent.

Attacking
Aggressive
Calculating
Emotional

Wella, I've got only one word to describe this play: crazy c;


----------



## Ninja_dude (May 31, 2014)

Dabbling said:


> Assassins are all about controlled aggression. They tend to play sharp openings (especially 1.e4 as white) and look to attack the opponent's King. But their attacks are not wild or careless - everything is still governed by the objective demands of the position and exact calculation. Assassins tend to play "against the pieces" rather than "against the opponent". They won't alter their own play to try to take advantage of the opponent's psychology.
> *Robert J Fischer is an Assassin*
> 
> Attacking. Positional​
> ...


Bluffing in chess? Do you mean verbal? Fake threads? Drawing opponent's atetntion to one part? It's kind of hard to imagine bluffing in a game where the only things that are unknown are your opponent's strategy. (which is based on the postitioning which is visible, which means the thinking process is somewhat predicatable)


----------



## Dabbling (Nov 2, 2013)

Ninja_dude said:


> Bluffing in chess? Do you mean verbal? Fake threads? Drawing opponent's atetntion to one part? It's kind of hard to imagine bluffing in a game where the only things that are unknown are your opponent's strategy. (which is based on the postitioning which is visible, which means the thinking process is somewhat predicatable)


Diffcult to describe but stuff like playing quickly where time for thought might be expected; avoiding body language such as sighing and instead using positive body language to look confident. I might do something rash or unexpected quickly with no strategy except perhaps spreading my pieces out over a greater board area or something esoteric or (dare I say) pretty, rather than directly aggressive. 

Such play is decided quickly and subconsciously, it can confuse the opponent but to me it is bluff more than deliberate chess knowledge, since it would also work in many other games. I wondered whether the quiz timed how quickly the responses were made and made any deductions from that.

I wouldn't use verbal banter as I think that's not in the rules of the game, plus people tend to expect it and see through it. Plus it's distracting.


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

_Anaconda_
Anacondas may seem peaceful on the exterior, but the Anaconda is always preparing something menacing - a deep positional squeeze, typical of the big snake. Anacondas usually reject obvious and direct play, and instead prefer to build up positional pressure. They tend to be very attached to their own ideas, almost to the point of seeming like the result of the game is secondary. But don't be fooled: once an Anaconda has you in his grip, you will be very lucky to escape.


----------



## telarana (Apr 13, 2014)

*Escape Artist*

Escape Artists like quiet, positional play, but somehow seem to end up in tense, nerve-wracking, and sharp struggles. Why does this happen? Because the Escape Artist, by threatening to grind his opponent down in quiet, positional ways, forces his opponent to counterattack, sacrifice, and take risks. The Escape Artist often doesn't prevent his opponent's attack, but actually welcomes it and entices it. Then the complications and danger begin, and the Escape Artist's phenomenal calculating power comes to the forefront.

Positional
Aggressive
Calculating
Emotional


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

Barbarian.. And apparently so is Nakamura. Not a big fan of that guy.


----------



## xrypto (Jul 2, 2013)

Surgeon


----------



## Retepsdjy (Jan 31, 2015)

*Mad Scientist*

Mad Scientists believe in justice and principles in chess, and use passion and calculating ability to prove their beliefs. The Mad Scientist is capable of carrying out brilliant attacks, but will only do so when he believes it is the right way - he won't normally play speculatively. More often that not the Mad Scientist is the one facing an attack, and he is willing to do that if he believes the attack is not objectively correct. Mad Scientists are also experimenters, trying different ways to expand the horizons in chess.


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

Mastermind

Masterminds seek to master both their own emotions and to impose their reality on the chessboard. A Mastermind always seeks the right move, and believes that attacking is the right way. Typically choosing sharp openings, Masterminds win with fantastically deep calculations, producing combinations which are deeply hidden in correctly built-up positions. Masterminds thrive in complicated positions, where their accurate calculating ability and iron nerves give them the advantage.


----------



## Ants21 (Dec 10, 2014)

Prodigy

The Prodigy is the ultimate sportsman. Prodigies play aggressively and fight for the win from the beginning to the end, but place the highest value on maintaining emotional control and utilizing every opportunity that comes their way. Prodigies are not out to prove any kinds of theories, or to create great works of art (though that often happens anyway); for Prodigies winning is everything… because winning is simply more fun.


----------



## TimeIsExpensive (Dec 22, 2014)

*Assassin*

Assassins are all about controlled aggression. They tend to play sharp openings (especially 1.e4 as white) and look to attack the opponent's King. But their attacks are not wild or careless - everything is still governed by the objective demands of the position and exact calculation. Assassins tend to play "against the pieces" rather than "against the opponent". They won't alter their own play to try to take advantage of the opponent's psychology.

Attacking
Aggressive
Calculating
Calm


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

[*=center]Mastermind
[*=center]



Masterminds seek to master both their own emotions and to impose their reality on the chessboard. A Mastermind always seeks the right move, and believes that attacking is the right way. Typically choosing sharp openings, Masterminds win with fantastically deep calculations, producing combinations which are deeply hidden in correctly built-up positions. Masterminds thrive in complicated positions, where their accurate calculating ability and iron nerves give them the advantage.
*Alexander Alekhine is a Mastermind*









Alexander Alekhine (1892-1946), the fourth world champion, was a true Mastermind. One of the greatest attacking players ever, Alekhine could produce spectacular combinations from positions which seemed to promise no such thing. His calculation ability was phenomenal, and his combinations often included deadly and unexpected surprises at the end of a series of obvious moves: the famous "sting of the scorpion's tail". Most important was his ability to build up an attacking position and create complications without taking undue risks himself. Alekhine held the world championship from 1927 until 1935, when he lost a match to Max Euwe, and then from 1937 (after beating Euwe in the return match) until his death in 1946.

Attacking
Solid
Calculating
Calm


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Surgeon

Positional 
Aggressive
Calculating
Calm


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

*— Your Chess Personality —*


,.


[*=center]
[*=center]
[*=center]Natural


Naturals are well-rounded players who seek a healthy initiative, remain in control of their emotions and follow their intuition rather than constantly looking for exceptions to the rules of chess. A Natural seeks healthy openings and healthy positions. They don't usually win by trickery, but once they obtain an advantage they are all but unstoppable. Naturals place a high value on remaining calm and rarely get into time pressure or uncontrollable situations.
*Viswanathan Anand is a Natural*









Viswanathan Anand (born 1969), the classical world champion from 2007 to 2013, is a typical Natural player. Utilizing his intuitive feel for the game, early in his career Anand would sometimes defeat grandmasters while using only a few minutes on the clock. A player who is very much in control of his emotions, Anand seeks well-founded attacking play based on his intuitive understanding of the game.
Explore Anand's Games

Attacking
Solid
Intuitive
Calm


*Recommended Openings*



White: Ruy Lopez (Spanish)
Black: Sicilian Defense; Queen's Indian


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm not skilled enough in chess to take the test but I'd probably be an assassin.


----------



## Evereth (Aug 29, 2014)

Assassin.


----------



## Bnova (Feb 10, 2015)

Masterminds seek to master both their own emotions and to impose their reality on the chessboard. A Mastermind always seeks the right move, and believes that attacking is the right way. Typically choosing sharp openings, Masterminds win with fantastically deep calculations, producing combinations which are deeply hidden in correctly built-up positions. Masterminds thrive in complicated positions, where their accurate calculating ability and iron nerves give them the advantage.

got mastermind


----------

